# Texmaster doe kidded!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My texmaster Doe Violet kidded today! Doe and a buck. Since they're valentine babies, the boy will be named Cupid and the girl, Stella. They're 75% boer, 25% myotonic. The boy will be wethered and the girl will probably be a keeper doe because she's so flashy, and is clean 1x1 teated. Here are some pics of mom right before. The first kid is the boy, the smaller with the more white is the girl.

















































The girl was breech and the boy I had to pull because she wasn't fully dilated when she started pushing. Then the girl came and she didn't even push for her. But she was small enough that when I grabbed her legs, she slid straight out! Both are doing well. She didn't even make it to the kidding pen before she started pushing in the barn. Delivered the buck by the barn door, and hurried her into the kidding pen before the girl came. I'm glad I was there and she didn't kid out in the cold pasture. Lol sorry that the post is so disheveled. I'm a bit tired and delusional lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! What a great pair


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww boer babies..love em..Congrads!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll try and get some better pics over the next few days as they start moving around more and getting their bearings about them. They were a bit splay legged for a few hours after birth but they were up and shakily walking around when I left.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cute : )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

They are so very cute..way to go momma...done a great job..and cant wait to see more pics of them as they get bigger...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Pics from today! They're already playing! I can tell that the little girl is going to be my lovey. She followed me around all over the pen and stood on my feet whenever I stopped. The girl is the one with her face in my hand.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw what a cutie pie! Congrats!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

love that does face, congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Adorable.

I had Cupid as well once.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, how cute.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My coworker didn't find the names fitting so she said I should rename them Annabelle and Joey. I like it! Lol!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice! Would love a Texmaster


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

They are so cute! I just love boer kids!! Maybe one day I'll have one .


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> They are so cute! I just love boer kids!! Maybe one day I'll have one .


Once you get one, you'll be hooked!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! What adorable kids!


----------

